
More ideas than time: Logarithmic calendar view - swah
http://www.marco.org/2010/03/28/more-ideas-than-time-logarithmic-calendar-view
======
reemrevnivek
I use Google Calendar's "Custom View" setting, which scrolls along a given
number of days, eliminating the "don't care" space that was one of two
problems in this post. The Month view also scrolls by weeks, which is
similarly nice. I use the 5-day custom view.

There's no mockup in this post, but it is from March of 2010. The post was
popular when it was first posted, a Google search for "Logarithmic calendar"
yields some re-posts and other results like this mockup:
[http://verbalshadow.wordpress.com/2010/04/10/the-
logarithmic...](http://verbalshadow.wordpress.com/2010/04/10/the-logarithmic-
calendar-view/) I like the way that today and tomorrow are full days, and
there's a whole week of hour-by-hour days (the last 5 are compressed), and the
next week/next month view is also a nice breakdown. Unfortunately, the feature
request hasn't seen any activity.

I wonder what the source of the idea was. Marco mentions that the idea isn't
original, but doesn't give his source. Anybody know?

